# NY PE Test site: Brooklyn or Albany?



## jollyfan (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone here who can suggest if it's better and practical to take the PE in NY in Brooklyn or Albany? Tomorrow is the deadline for Castle.

Appreciate any post.


----------



## PEPG (Aug 31, 2009)

jollyfan said:


> Anyone here who can suggest if it's better and practical to take the PE in NY in Brooklyn or Albany? Tomorrow is the deadline for Castle.
> Appreciate any post.


I live on Long Island. My first attempt at the PE was in Albany. There were about 60 people in the room, and it was held in a hotel ( i stayed over the night before, which was a plus).

The other attempts were at Pratt in Brooklyn, huge room, hundreds of candidtates, the whole Castle nightmare. If you are able to block out the distractions of the large room and the crowd, and get in the "zone", you are better off in Brooklyn if that is closer to you.


----------



## jollyfan (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.

I was wondering how hard was it to park or commute to Pratt with all the reference books you were bringing? Did you take the subway/taxi or pay for parking nearby?

Also, is staying in a nearby hotel/motel/inn in Brooklyn worth the hassle?

Brooklyn is closer (1.5 hrs from Central NJ) while Albany is at least 3-hr drive but parking and traffic there are not as bad. Wajatink?



PEPG said:


> I live on Long Island. My first attempt at the PE was in Albany. There were about 60 people in the room, and it was held in a hotel ( i stayed over the night before, which was a plus).
> The other attempts were at Pratt in Brooklyn, huge room, hundreds of candidtates, the whole Castle nightmare. If you are able to block out the distractions of the large room and the crowd, and get in the "zone", you are better off in Brooklyn if that is closer to you.


----------



## chaocl (Sep 1, 2009)

I took my FE at Pratt in Brooklyn and I car pool with my friend who is also going to take the exam. We park our car 4 streets away from the Pratt in Brooklyn around 6:45 AM on Saturday for free. I don't know if you want to find a parking spot on Friday is hard also or not?.........Anyway I suggest that you took taxi because my friend took subway before which is late for the test for an hour!!!! but they still let him take it because this is the NYC subway's fault (offical transportation failure) with only 2.5 hours to go (happened in April, 2007 FE exam).....he speed up but he still have 30 question left in the morning for the FE (and then he end up guess the questions) ...........However, he still pass the exam because he nail down the afternoon part!!!


----------



## PEPG (Sep 2, 2009)

jollyfan said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> I was wondering how hard was it to park or commute to Pratt with all the reference books you were bringing? Did you take the subway/taxi or pay for parking nearby?
> 
> Also, is staying in a nearby hotel/motel/inn in Brooklyn worth the hassle?
> ...


Take some form of mass transit if you can. I live on Long Island, and took the LIRR and walked from the Flatbush Ave. station. The weather cooperated, and the 3/4 mile walk was theraputic.

My friend drove to Pratt, and could not find parking and MISSED the exam. He got into the room too late, and they KICKED HIM OUT!! (October 2008)


----------

